# How to setup a wireless router with a laptop



## tekman98 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello,

I am still new with wireless networks. I am trying to setup a netgear wireless router WGT624 to a HP laptop.
It's telling me that it needs to be connected to a desktop. There is no desktop available to do this.
How do I set the router and SSID WEP and password if there is no physical connections going to the laptop.
I have the ethernet cable going from the cable modem to the back of the netgear router (WAN) port. I have a cable setup from port 1 just hanging there. The wireless on the laptop does not see the router. Do I setup the software again? and what happens when it tells me that it does not see the router...
Do I plug the port 1 to the laptop, I tried but it did not work?
Please help......


----------



## DBClark (Jan 25, 2006)

If the laptop is the only computer that you will use in this configuration, you will need to connect the cable..that's just hanging there...as you say, to the laptop...hard wired, to configure the router. Once that is done, and everything is configured properly, then you will be able to go wireless with the laptop...even access the router again for changes, etc.


----------



## Double-A (Jan 27, 2006)

If the laptop has wireless capabilities then you would be able to login through the default 192.168.1.1 addres (typical) & configure it. Do the WEP last being you'll need to mirror that on the laptop after you hit "Save Changes"

A good practice I do is saving the WEP page by doing a "Screen Print" then pasting it into a word document. Then after I save changes on the WEP I just pull up the .doc & plug in the pertinent data.


Hope this helps Dub-A


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, connect the cable, configure the wireless, then work on getting the wireless capability working. I recommend starting without any encryption until ou get the basic connection working.


----------



## tekman98 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Thank you*

I will try it and keep you posted.

Thank you all for your help


----------



## brainage64 (Sep 16, 2008)

kk people i got a new laptop i already got a wireless router connected to my computer.can i use use my laptop to access internet with my wireless router hooked up to my cpu?if so how??


----------

